# How can i stop people getting into my vivs.



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, i've been at my m8s house today, and i came back to find my 16yr old brothers friends force feeding my leo, my green tree frig on my ceiling and one biting the heads off my crickets!!!. How can i stop them, help me!.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

bust them upside the head! they'll stop.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

get padlocks on their enclosures?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

put locks on the vivs , and tell your parents what a moron your brother is:bash:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

do all that and if that doesn't work... see my first post...


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

locks make it harder to get in but you can still get in tho, all vivs have a bigger glass runner at top to enable you to lift the glass panes out so a lock alone wouldnt do it!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Salamanda said:


> get padlocks on their enclosures?


 
Well i've been thinking about that, my leo's is a wooden with glass sliding doors and you can get ones for them anywere, but, my AGTF enclouser is like this:

http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/743/98557.JPG

How can i get a lock for that?.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

HABU said:


> bust them upside the head! they'll stop.


 
Ditto


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

wohic said:


> put locks on the vivs , and tell your parents what a moron your brother is:bash:


 
Arrgh i hate him, he is so mean he was on about biting my frogs head off and pulling my leos tail too, i've had him a 1yr 1/2 and his tail hasn't fell off and its making me proud of how gentle i am.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Put it into a locking vivarium? Put it into a cupboard that locks?

Ask your parents if you can put a lock on your door so that your brother's friends can't get in at all?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Put it into a locking vivarium? Put it into a cupboard that locks?
> 
> Ask your parents if you can put a lock on your door so that your brother's friends can't get in at all?


 
Tried, i share bedroom with my younger brother and it wouldn't be fair


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

i would beat the little :censor: til he cried blood


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> i would beat the little :censor: til he cried blood


My brother is apparently 'hard' lol, and basically well he'd kill me


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

only way i can think is you need 2 small screws that just fit through the upper glass runner from the inside of viv but do not show on the outside or poke through the outside be very careful making 2 holes in the plastic glass runner and also that the screws wont stop the usual sliding opening and closing the glass, but will cut the 2or 3mm gap that allows you to lift the glass panes out which will stop him being able to do that and a lock on it aswell he hasnt got a chance in hell, as you have the keys and also only you know about the 2 secret screws on the inside of viv in upper glass runner to stop the glass being lifted out, and when you yourself do need to remove the glass to clean or what ever all you do is remove the 2 screws. he would have to smash the glass or demolish the viv to get in it, or physicly undo all the screws on outside when it was first built.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

dave28 said:


> only way i can think is you need 2 small screws that just fit through the upper glass runner from the inside of viv but do not show on the outside or poke through the outside be very careful making 2 holes in the plastic glass runner and also that the screws wont stop the usual sliding opening and closing the glass, but will cut the 2or 3mm gap that allows you to lift the glass panes out which will stop him being able to do that and a lock on it aswell he hasnt got a chance in hell, as you have the keys and also only you know about the 2 secret screws on the inside of viv in upper glass runner to stop the glass being lifted out, and when you yourself do need to remove the glass to clean or what ever all you do is remove the 2 screws. he would have to smash the glass or demolish the viv to get in it, or physicly undo all the screws on outside when it was first built.


 
Umm thanks:whistling2:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

jakeelvin123 said:


> Well i've been thinking about that, my leo's is a wooden with glass sliding doors and you can get ones for them anywere, but, my AGTF enclouser is like this:
> 
> http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/743/98557.JPG
> 
> How can i get a lock for that?.


get an exo terra viv for your tree frog they are great for frogs as hold humidity well and has the option of putting a padlock on. As said before your brother and his mate need a good ass kicking


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

Slap him in the adams apple and his mate the lil :censor: will hit the floor like a sack of :censor:. Or just bend there fingers bkward whilst pulling the hand towards you that way you can threaten to break there fingers if they touch your pets again.


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

what is your parents saying about this as I know if it was any my kids friends they wouldnt be allowed back in as they shouldnt be touching your pets :bash:


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

my viv has the two runners on the top and bottom, same as usual. But then there are runners on the vertical sides as well. Then I have a typical viv lock on the middle of the glass. This means you have to unlock the viv lock to remove the glass, because if you tried to lift out the glass, as he's doing, ( I assume ) it would just move up and down. There's not enough room to remove the glass because the edge of it is held in by the vertical runners.

Hope that's clear :blush: I was beginning to confuse myself a little there.

Basically stick some runners on the sides and it should solve the problem


----------



## pixieboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Make sure your parent/s know what him and his mates are doing, I think they are the ones who need to sort this out rather than prevoking your brother into doing it again.
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

OMG. If I caught anyone I hadnt given prior consent to, touching any of my stuff they'd be out cold before they even hit the floor, then they wouldnt notice the rest of the beating until they'd woken up.

Grrr.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Crownan said:


> OMG. If I caught anyone I hadnt given prior consent to, touching any of my stuff they'd be out cold before they even hit the floor, then they wouldnt notice the rest of the beating until they'd woken up.
> 
> Grrr.


*Goes and touches Crownan's stuff*

lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

replace your AGTF with a king cobra and you're laughing.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Meko said:


> replace your AGTF with a king cobra and you're laughing.


Yeah i would be... it would attract me more im afraid lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

but it'd bite you and you'd die and wouldn't be able to go in the tank any more.


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

doesnt matter how hard you brother is when he is asleep.....:bash:

if i caught anyone doing something intentional to any of my animals that would have a negative effect then that person would receive, well to be quite frank as i am writing this and thinking about it i have no idea if i could stop myself from killing the person:2thumb:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

just make sure your next pet is something with a hella nasty bite. Then when he goes to grab it he feels PAIN!!

Anyways old are you and how old is he?


----------



## mynameisjon1988 (Mar 18, 2007)

you could get a poisenous frog instead then he wont be laughin :lol2:

or you could always accidently spill a (large) box of crickets on his bed in his room make sure they are the noisey black ones.
there is nothin worse than waking up and finding crickets under your sheets crawling on you because they are attracted to the body heat :lol2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Meko said:


> but it'd bite you and you'd die and wouldn't be able to go in the tank any more.



Nah, to skilled for that


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

what on earth are your parents doing about this..

can i ask

1. how old is your brother
2. how old are you


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Tell him that if you ever see him near them again you will smear his acne cream all over his CD collection... or whatever else it is he collects.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

ratboy said:


> Tell him that if you ever see him near them again you will smear his acne cream all over his CD collection... or whatever else it is he collects.


sounds liek he collects idiotic nasty wee twerpy mates

bring them to me.,.

i will glady fill a water gun with vinegar and force feed them


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Put some senokot in his drink and tell him he's caught Salmonella


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

ratboy said:


> put some senokot in his drink and tell him he's caught salmonella


 
perfect


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

He's 13 - its says in his profile...

So I doubt he's want to bend his older brothers fingers back etc! Lol...

I agree, it's totally down to your parent/s now, it's completely irresponsible of your brother to do this. You'd think at 16 he would be a little more mature...I know I was at that age. And it sounds like you are too.

Speak to your parent/s are I hope they will understand how serious this is and ensure it doesn't happen again. If your brother was to let the frog out again the chances are it may die, as with the leo if you didn't manage to find them...no water, no food, no heat...

What a prat!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

tell your parents to be parents.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Move this to 18+ and I will give you a step by step description of how to get your own back on your Moron brother


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

secretly film him ...

show ure parents...

then ask them if animal cruelty is legal..

WHERE ARE THE PARENTS grrrrrrr


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Tea bag him in his sleep


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

*when there next around be really nice & make them all a nice drink but whilst you do it put a few drops of lactulose in there.*
*Then let the little feckers sh!t them selves.*
*as for your brother p!ss in his bed then tell ya mum & his chazzy mates he wets the bed*
*Failing that p!ss in his coco pops*


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

jakeelvin123 said:


> Well, i've been at my m8s house today, and i came back to find my 16yr old brothers friends force feeding my leo, my green tree frig on my ceiling and one biting the heads off my crickets!!!. How can i stop them, help me!.


 
When you're alone with your brother's girlfriend tell her that you once saw him kissing his best mate., and then pretend like you didn't mean to tell her such a big secret.

If he hasn't got a girlfriend tell everyone you know why <wink>
(you don't have to have a girlfriend at just 13)


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I can honestly tell you mate if one of my brothers friends did that to my pets i would break their legs.:bash:


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Meko said:


> Tea bag him in his sleep


:lol2:

Get a lock on a cupboard, then lure him in and lock it. then you only need the one lock :devil:


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

OMG thats aweful! poor lizards and frog... Where do you live and Im sure there will be more than one member (myself included) willing to help out... I wonder what I can get from the lab to help you out:devil: (and before anyone accuses me of abusing my postion im kidding )


----------



## Emerald Serpent (Nov 15, 2006)

Beat him with a sack of oranges. Dosn't leave a bruise and lets them know who is boss:devil:.

Alternatively get a .45 pistol and a bigdog.:lol2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Just if my rottie was still around:2thumb:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

find somthing to bite off his nuts (including the ones on his head) and then do all of the above as well


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

jakeelvin123 said:


> Arrgh i hate him, he is so mean he was on about biting my frogs head off and pulling my leos tail too, i've had him a 1yr 1/2 and his tail hasn't fell off and its making me proud of how gentle i am.


Knife the little brat!


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

jakeelvin123 said:


> Well, i've been at my m8s house today, and i came back to find my 16yr old brothers friends force feeding my leo, my green tree frig on my ceiling and one biting the heads off my crickets!!!. How can i stop them, help me!.


Purchase a lock.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

weelad said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


 :no1:top idea as i said!¬ knife him when he is asleep the twat! If someone went near my reps like that i'd let them ahve their own revenge on that boob! I'd get my nasty adult female boiga to chew on his nose!!!


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

how about a tokay gecko??? Correct me if im wrong (lizrds arent my thing) but arnt they ment to have a nasty bite. alternativley go with a few suggestions on here. some are pure genius.


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

get some gay porn and stitch him up big time or stitch em all up with it i dont have any older brothers or sisters but if i did and they were doin that 2 me i would not be happy


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

To be perfectly honest, all these suggestions about killing him/beating him up/poisoning him/knifing him/getting your own back in some other nasty way is not particularly helpful, let alone good advice to be giving to a 13 year old.

If you really want to get this problem sorted out you need to act in as mature a way as possible, and you will need to get your parents on side. 

Wait until you have an opportunity to be alone with them then tell them there is something very serious you want to talk to them about and can they please listen carefully to what you have to say. Explain that it is not acceptable for your brother to help himself to your animals in order to show off to his friends, and that there is a real risk to these animal's health and welfare if he continues to do so. Tell them you would like them to make sure your brother knows that he must not go near them without your consent, and make sure they do it when his friends are about so that they get the message as well. If you stay calm and determined your parents will respect your maturity and responsibility, and have to choice but to come down hard on your brother. If he and his friends want to see the animals, tell them you would be happy to get them out for them as long as they behave! 

I know its a difficult situation and how frustrating it is when big brother gets his own way, but you shouldn't have to get into a position where you feel you have to lock your animals up to keep them safe.

I hope this helps - please keep us updated!

9Red
​


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry, i completely forgot about this thread. I've tried to speak to my parents but there E lol. I'm getting a BD with an um little um behaviorial problem um that should sort him out:no1:


ARGGHGHH i hate my brother, im blooming more mature than him!!, he just gets drunk all the time and the lazy ass wont even get a job:bash:

Anyway, im liking the idea of telling his Girlfriend haha.

for the people who asked, im 13, he's 16 the bumm!!.:devil:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, one of his new mates is a herp lover too:flrt:

And he's helping me get the BD, thanks to him charming my mum haha.

He's settling down, cuz he's telling my brother off for me:no1:

But when he's not around, my door is closed lights off and i wetch a ruler in the side so it's tough to open and i only know how to get it out:2thumb:

haha, the post about the tokay, i might think about that one:whistling2:

And no, even though how much i hate my brother, im not stabbing him, becuase i wouldn't be aloud a BD then:whistling2:

jake.


----------



## Repti_lover (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok if u don't want to stab him then shoot him. I have been shot 9times with an air rifle and i was in a shit load of pain (aim for the knee caps, it hurts more there) That might teach him. 

Good luck

Fraser


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

9Red said:


> To be perfectly honest, all these suggestions about killing him/beating him up/poisoning him/knifing him/getting your own back in some other nasty way is not particularly helpful, let alone good advice to be giving to a 13 year old.
> 
> If you really want to get this problem sorted out you need to act in as mature a way as possible, and you will need to get your parents on side.
> 
> ...


:whistling2: As I said, get a lock, it's a lot easier than GBH or worse.

Locking animals in a viv to keep them safe is not getiing into a "position". It's merely common sense. Rep shops to it to prevent theft and tampering with the animals. I have a lock on a couple of my vivs to stop the creatures getting OUT!


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> Locking animals in a viv to keep them safe is not getiing into a "position". It's merely common sense. Rep shops to it to prevent theft and tampering with the animals. I have a lock on a couple of my vivs to stop the creatures getting OUT!


The point is that he shouldn't have to put locks on his vivs to stop people helping themselves - they should have more respect for the young keeper and his animals in the first place, something this older brother needs to learn. As he's said in his earlier posts, he shares his bedroom with his little brother, and if he manages to keep his hands to himself so should the 16 year old. 

I know about the merits of locks on vivs in shops (I used to be assistant manager of a shop) and in cases where you have animals that like to go a-wandering, but for a pet leopard gecko kept in a bedroom? Shouldn't be necessary. Unfortunately though in this case it looks like it may well be. 

Jakeelvin, whats the beardie's behavioural problem? Is he just untamed?


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

9Red said:


> The point is that he shouldn't have to put locks on his vivs to stop people helping themselves - they should have more respect for the young keeper and his animals in the first place, something this older brother needs to learn. As he's said in his earlier posts, he shares his bedroom with his little brother, and if he manages to keep his hands to himself so should the 16 year old.
> 
> I know about the merits of locks on vivs in shops (I used to be assistant manager of a shop) and in cases where you have animals that like to go a-wandering, but for a pet leopard gecko kept in a bedroom? Shouldn't be necessary. Unfortunately though in this case it looks like it may well be.
> 
> Jakeelvin, whats the beardie's behavioural problem? Is he just untamed?


Locks are STILL a good idea whilst the member educates the offending people. Not everyone's a fast learner and the lock will ensure nothing happens to the reps in the meantime.


----------

